# & the HO "Wrecker craze " rev's up !



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Here is my contribution to the latest HO "Wrecker craze"/ unofficial buildoff.
It is based on a resincast repro MARX '60 Ford truck cab on an AW chassis (several years ago I built a series of resincast replica's of the MARX Ford stake truck ).I added the 3R truck hub's & was able to use the original short wheelbase by rebending the p/u shoes & using a long repro guide pin.Did not use the usual hot rod center hole notwithstanding the wider wheel.Runs great on the track too ! I also used a 3r boom.I guess the only original t-jet DNA is the wrecker bed that needed the fabricated mudflaps.:woohoo: Lets see some more guy's ! I'm on a roll & will order more from 3R or get @ the HO-NJ show this month.

Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like that truck Neal!!! Sweet job!!!! You have any more of them cabs??? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

that truck is boss! dig it!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Sweet truck man!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome build!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello, Mr. yellow, can I get a tow!!! Cool wrecker!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

1scalevolvo said:


> Here is my contribution to the latest HO "Wrecker craze"/ unofficial buildoff.
> It is based on a resincast repro MARX '60 Ford truck cab on an AW chassis (several years ago I built a series of resincast replica's of the MARX Ford stake truck ).I added the 3R truck hub's & was able to use the original short wheelbase by rebending the p/u shoes & using a long repro guide pin.Did not use the usual hot rod center hole notwithstanding the wider wheel.Runs great on the track too ! I also used a 3r boom.I guess the only original t-jet DNA is the wrecker bed that needed the fabricated mudflaps.:woohoo: Lets see some more guy's ! I'm on a roll & will order more from 3R or get @ the HO-NJ show this month.
> 
> Neal:dude:


I also want to order from 3R the T-jet Mack dump bed, The Wrecker Bed/Boom & the parts for the Mack Stake truck to build more trucks with the MARX Ford truck Cab.I may even build some Box trucks with the TYCO junk I stilll have. The mold most likely will have to be redone as I have made 12+ cabs with it.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great Wrecker, like tow trucks & a Ford Marx cab - very nice!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

That's a nifty morph!

That cab seems to suit the service body a mile better than the original. While I do like the curvy styling of the original aurora cornbinder cab, the slab side ford unit compliments the spartan aurora service body nicely. That and the ride height sits down well below the "gawd that looks retarded line" too! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> That's a nifty morph!
> 
> That cab seems to suit the service body a mile better than the original. While I do like the curvy styling of the original aurora cornbinder cab, the slab side ford unit compliments the spartan aurora service body nicely. That and the ride height sits down well below the "gawd that looks retarded line" too! :thumbsup:


Agree with you Bill as that 60 Ford truck cab you put on Neal looks Awesome in place of the Binder IH cab. Awesum casting idea Dude! Made for a great tow truck!!

Hey I had a 74 Binder back in the 80s ( last year IH made pickups ) and my Dad still has a red IH 1972 4 X 4 pickup just sitting in my cousins barn collecting dust. Those were good looking pickups.....kinda miss mine now.

Bob...the toe man...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:wave: "Cornbinder" ? Thats actually a new term for me as far as a nickname for any IH vehicle is concerned. I guess living in Brooklyn has not exposed me to all the expressions all you country boys are familiar with.How about a few more ?

Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

1scalevolvo said:


> :wave: "Cornbinder" ? Thats actually a new term for me as far as a nickname for any IH vehicle is concerned. I guess living in Brooklyn has not exposed me to all the expressions all you country boys are familiar with.How about a few more ?
> 
> Neal:dude:


First thing that comes to mind is a Hoe-down....hahhahahahahha :dude:

Ala-mand right, Ala-mand left, swing your gal round dosy doe....etc.

Bob...bang, bang now she is down...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

"Kinardly" = any ratty chevrolet truck.

"Bayliner" = any Corvette

"Fraud" = any Ford product...aka "dorfs"


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Another nickname for an International is a "13 letter $#!* spreader".. :tongue:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

IH= cornfield Cadillac.:wave:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

wheelszk said:


> IH= cornfield Cadillac.:wave:


How about John Deere ,Farmall, etc. ?

How about Diecast/plastic John Deere /IH bodies on slotted chassis's ?

Neal:dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Is this where we post our wrecker customs?


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Is this where we post our wrecker customs?




This is a good place as any.:thumbsup: BTW that is a cool truck !Is that a one-off or a resincast? That looks an awful lot like the Sizzlers Chevy truck I prototyped to build a couple of resincasts.


Neal:dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I got it in a blem lot off eFray. It's a resin.


----------

